# how do i teach my dog to stop barking when people open the door



## emCee (May 23, 2010)

how do i teach my dog to stop barking when people open the door. i have a very busy house with people coming and going a lot and my 2 dogs bark every time someone comes inside. is there some sort of method to getting them to stopping it?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

"Quiet" command?

Let them bark once or twice then teach the quiet command.


----------



## Korubell (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's what I do. I station someone outside the door, to ring the doorbell. When rung, my dog used to go ballistic with savage barking. I put him on his lead, took him to the door (or rather, he took me). Once at the door, I turned him away with a "Come Away" command, and walked him back to the living room. Once there he got a treat and praise.

We did this 20 times in the first session, and by the 10th time he was losing interest in the door. By the 20th time he was doing it offlead, and following me back to the living room off-lead for his treat.

The next day we did it again, and it only took 6 times before he was casually trotting to the door, rather than charging at it full tilt. By the 20th time he was far more relaxed about the door.

We did this every day for 9 days, and now he doesn't care about the doorbell. It taught him that A) attending the door is not his job, it's mine, and B) thank you for alerting me but I have it under control, and C) the doorbell is no longer a big deal.

Regarding outcome B - not his job. Often a dog will be telling you that there's something strange/unusual/amiss by their behaviour. While walking him back to the living room each time, I always said "thank you, I got it, all gone, nothing there". Once he got the idea that I was in control and he could relax, he cottoned on really quickly. Good luck.


----------

